# How to unblock Utorrent?



## Sonofmoon (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello Friends,
In our college we have almost all types of stuffs blocked which includes Utorrent sites and torrent downloads. Can anybody suggest any methods through which I can download torrent files again as I used to! Hope you'll reply soon. Waiting for your replies


----------



## slugger (Aug 20, 2007)

d00d search d forum
dis topic has been discussed tonnz of times

(none 100% successful tho )


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 20, 2007)

Check windows firewall settings.....


----------



## manmay (Aug 22, 2007)

downloading from torrents requires port-mappping on the router and generally in all college networks, students dont have control over the router settings....except a few lucky ones....there could be many reasons that could lead to torrents not working in your network....


----------

